# Cd Etikett



## WorkTogether (8. Mai 2005)

Hey Leute!
Ich möchte gerne mit Hilfe eines Cd Druckers Rohlinge bedrucken.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht welche Abmaße ich dafür verwenden soll. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen, gibt's da ein Plugin oder Ähnliches für?

Greetz


----------



## kuhlmaehn (8. Mai 2005)

Im Anhang findest du die Maße in cm bzw. mm. Du musst dann in Photoshop nur auf 300 dpi stellen und dann kannst du es bemalen.

kuhlmaehn


----------

